# Suunto Ambit pictorial review...



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Suunto Ambit reviewed by a hunter/outdoorsmans perspective.

 I am going to try to do a review of the new Suunto Ambit Black GPS navigation training watch. This is going to be difficult because the Ambit is a evolving product with many firmware updates planned by Suunto for additional features. As a longtime multiple ABC watch owner, I can safely say that the Ambit is in another league. Its a "game changer" for outdoor watches. 









It is so much more advanced over my beloved Suunto Core, that it would be like comparing a 8 year old basic Cell phone to the latest iPhone smart phone. The Ambit, even as just a ABC watch, uses all new sensors and does the ABC thing better and more accurately than the Suunto Core. Up till now the Suunto Core was the gold standard of ABC watches. 








The Ambit is a big watch. It is not heavy and is very well balanced. The strap is very good and has a waffle pattern that allows your skin to breath and allow water to escape when swimming. It is long enough to strap over a light jacket or just over your skin. 
















It is worth noting that the strap is now connected to the head of the watch with allen head screws and not the typical flat head screws of the past. The size of the Ambit is thicker than the Core but if you can wear the Core as a every day watch, you can wear the Ambit as a every day watch. Its that simple. I found it slips under my winter jacket cuffs without any problems.









 The Ambit is designed and manufactured in Finland and is Suunto's halo watch. Its build quality is a tank and notch above anything Suunto has produced previously. The button push is solid and smooth. The watch oozes quality and feels very reassuring if you were to use it in the real rough stuff. The display is another feature that blows any other digital display away. It has a very high dense pixel count and is crisp and sharp. The closest analogy I could use would be the Core's display is standard def tv, the Ambit is like a 1080P LCD hi def. Its that good and is a major feature to this watch. Your main interface with this watch is its display and having the sharpest display available gives the user a giant advantage over anything before. The unprecedented feature of this display is its ability to switch display from positive to negative display with a push of a button. No longer do you have to buy a separate watch for two great looks. The negative display is very cool looking and is way more legible than any negative display by any manufacturer. The positive display is just as impressive. I can read the negative display from 8' across the room and can read the positive display 10' away across the room.










The adjustable back-light may be the brightest I have ever seen and was only at 50%. Its so bright you can read by the light. (no joke) I have not seen how bright 100% is. I lowered the back-light to only 30% and its still brighter than any back-light I have ever used. The Cores back light would be a 3-5% in comparison. Very impressive. 








The Ambit has a screen-saver to save battery life. If the Ambit doesnt sense any movement in 30 minutes, The screen is turned off but all measurements are still active. The slightest movement brings the Ambit's screen to life. 









The alarm has a very high quality multi tone chime. When the alarm sounds, the light comes on and stays on 10 seconds after you push a button to either turn the alarm off or activate the snooze. Of course, you can adjust features like the light during the alarm,etc...















Its hard to narrow down the Ambit on who and what it was designed for. It is so versatile and can be custom tailored to about any and all activities. Its a training watch that can be easily linked with a heart rate or bike pod strap.. It has very detailed training logs that go way beyond my use. The Ambit is a navigation watch for trail running, mountain climbing, hunting, and any sport you might find yourself doing in the mountains. Its great for motor-sports like motorcycle riding, ATV riding, Boating, etc... You get the picture? The Ambit can be custom designed by the owner through Suunto's free downloadable software called "Movescout".  
 You can totally adjust all features and settings via Movescout on your computer if you want.










 The watch is powered by a internal lithium-ion rechargeable battery that is charged through any usb power source. The Ambit comes with a alligator clip adapter that clips to the watch and makes contact with contact points on the bottom of the watch. Simply plug into any USB plug on your computer, AC adapter, car adapter, or even a solar USB charger. However you would charge your iPod, you can charge the Ambit. Battery life depends on how hard you run the gps. As a standard ABC watch the battery life is 30 days. When using the gps the battery time is 15 hours with 1 sec GPS fix and 50 hours with 60 sec GPS fix. The watch always remains sealed and Water Resistant to 100M. The Ambit has more in-common with a iPod than a watch. Even the way the Movescout mirror syncs between the computer and watch parallels Apple's iTunes and a iPod. That should open up a lot of endless possibilities.  









How does it perform?? Lets dive into only the ABC functions. The Ambit is using a totally different sensor than the Core. It finds its altitude quicker and doesn't bounce up and down as much. I set the altimeter to a reference of 997ft. I then would run up and down three flights of stairs in my house. The Ambit changed as fast as I could move and when I would stop half way up, the Ambit's numbers would stop. It was like it was locked into a gps signal but it wasn't. The set up is similar to the Core but with many more features to set. The Altimeter now has a 12 hour graph. The Barometer graph is 27 hours long. Like the Core, the Ambit has a Altimeter profile for hiking and telling the altitude. A Barometer profile that tells the weather trend and a automatic profile that lets the watch decide the correct profile for the activity. The compass is another major upgrade. The compass no longer has to be held flat and still for a correct reading. It has 3D compass which allows for readings on the move. The temperature reading still has to be removed from the wrist for accurate readings without your body temperature effecting it. A side benefit helps keep the Barometer more accurate knowing a approximate temperature internally.










 Now the big news,..The GPS. The ambit uses the latest SiRF star IV technology. Cold lock up times were very fast and compatible to my cars Garmin Nuvi 3490 at 14-20 seconds. After that lock-up times were almost instantaneous. Lock-up times inside my 3 story brick house on the first floor is 3 seconds. Thats about as good as it gets and is outstanding on a wrist gps. In car performance on the wrist was just as good. The internal memory holds 100 waypoints that can be set on the watch in real time or in the Movescout program. It is very easy and intuitive. Perfect for marking your parked car before entering the woods and then mark a few landmarks along you days journey. The watch has a long list of icons and preset labels that can be labels more detailed if you like.

















 The Ambit has custom profiles that Suunto calls "training logs". A training log is a custom set of priorities you design your Ambit to do. The possibility are endless.










 As you can see by my pic I set my Ambit up for ATV riding and any motorsport that looks and locks onto the gps signal and records a waypoint every 1 second. A general Hunting stopwatch timer that mirrors features similar on the Core like altitude,etc...but doesn't look for a gps signal. Trekking that looks for a gps signal and marks a waypoint every 60 seconds. These are very very basic exercise modes I have designed on Movescout. I cant stress how many options and tasks you can custom tailor and store as a "exercise log" in your Ambit.









I am going to wrap this review up because I could go on and on with the features of the Suunto Ambit. Remember many new features will be released as firmware updates for the Ambit like storm alarms, count down timer, and who knows what else??? Suunto is currently asking what features its users want at [email protected]. This shows the company has great plans for the Ambits future. It's an exciting and brand new world for Suunto and the Ambit. It could be Suunto's most significant watch and is certainly their most complex and versatile ABC/GPS Navigation/Training watch.








Very custom profiles. (possibilities are endless)


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mystro very detailed and interesting review with great pictures. Tnx :-!


----------



## cb400bill (Feb 11, 2007)

This is the best watch review that I have ever read. I appreciate the effort that
you put into it.


----------



## cobrapa (Mar 15, 2012)

And I still like all your pics!


----------



## Grungever (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the review, great pictures!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Great review |>

The technical progress of the Ambit over older models reminds me of the shifting from electronic organizer to PDA (personal digital assistant) about 15 years ago, everyone was so excited to see what the PDA could offer, bigger screen and larger memory with multiple applications, removable memory slot allows custom uploadable data, games... endless possibilities.

The downside of the technical progress is that the products change so fast that they become obsolete in no time, new products pop up every 6-8 months and always with better features, really hard to resist.

I think one day the next Ambit generaton would be a wrist-computer rather than a wristwatch, color screen, stereo sound, bluetooth, USB connection, Li rechargeable battery... nothing is impossible.


----------



## dovewatcher (Jul 23, 2010)

Fantastic review, many tx. I love my Core despite only using 10% of the functions. Only other critiques of the Core are the negative display (TOO negative  ) and the strap doesn't breath well but it looks like the Ambit has both figured out!


----------



## Grungever (Jan 21, 2012)

"The downside of the technical progress is that the products change so fast that they become obsolete in no time, new products pop up every 6-8 months and always with better features, really hard to resist.

I think one day the next Ambit generaton would be a wrist-computer rather than a wristwatch, color screen, stereo sound, bluetooth, USB connection, Li rechargeable battery... nothing is impossible."
This worth another thread in any digital-high-tech forum.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks guys,... Something I didn't address in the review is the differences between the Ambit Black and the Ambit silver. The Ambit black has a higher raised tapered bezel that might protect the crystal a little bit better. The button labels are on the top of the bezel on the more flat Silver Ambit bezel and on the side of the Black Ambit tapered bezel. The silver bezel might not show scratches as much as a black bezel. The Silver Ambit has buttons and strap similar to the Core. The Ambit uses a bullseye buttons and a waffle strap. Strap adjustments are smaller on the waffle strap and might help fine tune a more comfortable setting. The holes on the waffle strap are also cut on a diagonal and gives a very high quality look and feel.

The black Ambit looks more stealth and tacticool and in negative display mode doesn't get any better.

The Silver Ambit looks more snow-god and less military,perhaps more cosmopolitan.
It all depends on the look you are after.


----------



## cobrapa (Mar 15, 2012)

uh, oh... might have to get one of each. :-!


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Mystro this is indeed an excellent review that is not exactly helping me in staying away from the buy button...:rodekaart:-d

What is your evaluation of the alarm level of the Ambit?. Suunto claimed that the Ambit will not only have an awesome backlight but also an awesome alarm. Is it louder then a Core?

Also I am curios if the light flashes when used in compass mode?


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

The alarm is very solid sounding. It's a multi tone alarm and would wake me up. It is louder than any Suunto I have owned. The backlight doesn't blink in any mode and is ridiculously bright. Those days are gone with the flashing in compass mode, this is a totally different animal. FYI...everyone that has purchased the Ambit seems just as impressed,..... It's the best watch Suunto has ever made .(PERIOD)


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

I agree that it probably is the best watch Suunto ever made.

But there is a few things I miss such as storm/weather alarm, sunset/sunrise data,. Altitude alarm, GPS altitude displayed as an available view in the altimeter, and also and this is one my most frequently used functions in my Core, an Altitude Difference Measurer that is available as a view in the Core. I love how I can measure a specific hill/height/slope without ruining any logging nor barometer setting. It works just like a stopwatch you select the altitude difference measurer that always start at 0 then push the start button and it will keep track of the difference in height from the time it was started until it is stopped again without affecting the general function of the Altimeter nor the logging. This function I want added really badly in the Ambit.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree a countdown timer, storm alarm, and a few other items we all seem to agree on would be nice and very doable in a firmware update. Suunto has a specific email address for Ambit update ideas. Every one that wants these items need to email them and let Suunto know. It's one of the few manufacturers that lets you tell them what your missing.
[email protected]



Joakim Agren said:


> I agree that it probably is the best watch Suunto ever made.
> 
> But there is a few things I miss such as storm/weather alarm, sunset/sunrise data,. Altitude alarm, GPS altitude displayed as an available view in the altimeter, and also and this is one my most frequently used functions in my Core, an Altitude Difference Measurer that is available as a view in the Core. I love how I can measure a specific hill/height/slope without ruining any logging nor barometer setting. It works just like a stopwatch you select the altitude difference measurer that always start at 0 then push the start button and it will keep track of the difference in height from the time it was started until it is stopped again without affecting the general function of the Altimeter nor the logging. This function I want added really badly in the Ambit.


----------



## Goost (Mar 26, 2012)

Well my 2 cts I've been wearing the Ambit almost all the time sins Friday. For it`s size it's very comfy on my wrist! I hardly feel it, even whet ite is under my motorcycle jacket! I love it!!!

Greetzz,
Geert


----------



## cobrapa (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice, pretty slick device! Glad you like it on the cycle.


----------



## Goost (Mar 26, 2012)

cobrapa said:


> Nice, pretty slick device! Glad you like it on the cycle.


Ohh, I must confess there are 2 reasons I like it so mucht 1; it really IS a great watch 2; I got it from my wife for my birthday b-):-!

Greetzz,
Geert


----------



## Striff (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello.
Can you check two things for me.

Is it easy to get access to MGRS information.
And can you show the compass with Mils (not degrees) was contemplating getting this watch as an all rounder, if these two functions are readily available I can use it for military as well.


----------



## cobrapa (Mar 15, 2012)

I started to say no... and then I looked at the movescount config, and there it was. Compass (mils/degs) and gps has about 5 settings, including MGRS.

And Geert, cool present!


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

This is a marvelous read about the all new "AMBIT-ski " , thank you !

Question:

Are the straps between the silver bezel'd and black bezel'd, interchangable.

I like the waffle style, but wuld like it for the silver bezel'd version...

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Striff (Apr 2, 2012)

cobrapa said:


> I started to say no... and then I looked at the movescount config, and there it was. Compass (mils/degs) and gps has about 5 settings, including MGRS.
> 
> And Geert, cool present!


Thanks for that, but I should have mentioned if these could be seen on the watch, be handy when out on field I could check the watch for MGRS and mils on the compass. I've read somewhere you can change the settings to show MGRS on the watch (perhaps it was the Garmin 610)??

S


----------



## cobrapa (Mar 15, 2012)

The GPS setting is available on the watch. Oddly, I can't yet find the compass format setting.


----------



## Striff (Apr 2, 2012)

cobrapa said:


> The GPS setting is available on the watch. Oddly, I can't yet find the compass format setting.


Hmm interesting.
Let me know if you do, would be a bug plus for me getting one.


----------



## MagnumIP (Aug 15, 2007)

The compass can be set to Mils format in the 'Gear' section of Movescount.


----------



## cobrapa (Mar 15, 2012)

MagnumIP said:


> The compass can be set to Mils format in the 'Gear' section of Movescount.


Yeah, I mentioned that, but not on the watch. I searched the manual as well. No compass format setting menu so far. They seem to have almost no configuration for the main three screens of the Ambit yet. Seems like they haven't spent much time on that. A lot of configuration for the exercise modes. That seems to be their focus for this initial release.

On watch does have declination and calibration settings available, just no format setting yet.


----------



## Striff (Apr 2, 2012)

cobrapa said:


> Yeah, I mentioned that, but not on the watch. I searched the manual as well. No compass format setting menu so far. They seem to have almost no configuration for the main three screens of the Ambit yet. Seems like they haven't spent much time on that. A lot of configuration for the exercise modes. That seems to be their focus for this initial release.
> 
> On watch does have declination and calibration settings available, just no format setting yet.


Guys.
I emailed DCRainmaker since he's done his review as in the review he mentions mils can be shown for the compass.
He confirmed it can be done on the watch and sent me a photo.. What a great guy in doing this...


----------



## Goost (Mar 26, 2012)

Does anyone know how to remove the last exercise in the Ambiit itself?

Greetzz,
Geert


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

You don't. It's a circular memory. The next one just replaces it.


Goost said:


> Does anyone know how to remove the last exercise in the Ambiit itself?
> 
> Greetzz,
> Geert


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

*Ambit update:* Suunto contacted me and requested I include their Ambit email for direct questions and feedback for upcoming ideas.. *[email protected]* This shows the company has great future plans for the Ambit.

I was also able to confirm the speed accuracy of the Ambit doing some very high speed tests:;-)


----------



## Goost (Mar 26, 2012)

Very Cool b-) license plate Mystro, and so true :-!

Greetzz,
Geert


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

STEELINOX said:


> This is a marvelous read about the all new "AMBIT-ski " , thank you !
> 
> Question:
> 
> ...


Anyone, anyone, Ferris Bueller...


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

On Suunto.com, it states that the silver band is an accessory for the black Ambit, so I am assuming they are interchangeable.

Buzz


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

buzz819 said:


> On Suunto.com, it states that the silver band is an accessory for the black Ambit, so I am assuming they are interchangeable.
> 
> Buzz


Thank you !


----------



## submersible (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Gentlemen,

The Ambit looks more like an atheletes watch than an explorers waych.
Many good pros but for me, like Jeff will pass this over.
MAybe they shold have an Ambit Explorer dedicated to sea air land with 200m water resistance. Right now I am happy with my Vector (sold my Core :-( ). when I hit the dirt track, a Citizen Autozilla, Vector or Protrek 240 and compass are my trusted friends.


----------



## NightFox (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for doing this review I just ordered one, excellent review as always.


----------



## Barwin (Mar 18, 2012)

Thnx for the review Mystro! Agree with you all the way! Got my Ambit for a couple of days now and it's on my wrist 24 / 7 ;-) 
Updateable so waiting in patience for more features and getting an even better device...! 

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Sensation Z710e met Tapatalk


----------



## rstrathman (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes, This is the best watch review ever (pictures are great) Thanks!


----------



## DylanW (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey guys, really wanna buy this watch however i have an issue. Here's an email i sent to Suunto but if any of you guys could answer it that'd be fantastic.

Hi,
The Ambit has many functions that appeal to me as I am heavily involved in multiple sports and require the data that this watch can supply, however I am also a member of the Australian Defence Force and want to be able to use this watch as a supplement to my own navigation.
My question is this...
is this watch capable of giving me a grid reference (MGRS) that is plottable on a normal military map. Im fairly sure the maps we use may be restricted but would they still have a map designator that would allow me to place grid references in those locations. I've searched all over this website and the internet and can't find an answer to this question; this would be the deciding factor in my purchase.

I'm not sure if I've worded this question properly but thankyou for any response you can give.


----------



## dosenfisch (Jan 25, 2010)

You can download the Ambit manual. It's more detailed then the website.

Page 24f

8.1.2 GPS grids and position formats
● latitude/longitude is the most commonly used grid and has three different
formats:
○ Hdd.ddddd°: degrees and decimal degrees
○ Hdd°mm.mmm': degrees, minutes and decimal minutes
○ Hdd°mm'ss.s": degrees, minutes, seconds and decimal seconds
● UTM (Universal Transverse Mercator) gives a two-dimensional horizontal
position presentation.
● MGRS (Military Grid Reference System) is an extension of UTM and consists
of a grid zone designator, 100,000-meter square identifier and a numerical
location.
NOTE: The MGRS grid is only implemented south of 84°N and north of 80°S.


----------



## RRT (Dec 7, 2011)

Mystro: Thank you for the great pictures and description. I can honestly say that I want based on this thread. I have no need for all the features, I just want it. Thanks again.... I think.... LOL 

I greatly enjoyed the thread..


----------



## p.mojab (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a question about Suunto Ambit,I really appreciate if anyone give me some hints:
is it possible to get data(for example temperature or heart rate) from suunto by connecting it to computer?if yes,how?!
thx in advance


----------



## paduncan (Sep 28, 2007)

p.mojab said:


> I have a question about Suunto Ambit,I really appreciate if anyone give me some hints:
> is it possible to get data(for example temperature or heart rate) from suunto by connecting it to computer?if yes,how?!
> thx in advance


Yes, that is the whole point of the watch.


----------



## rickster1221 (Apr 20, 2012)

Mystro: Thank you for the very good review. I have purchased the Ambit and can't wait to get it in the mail.


----------



## JL71 (Aug 31, 2009)

Rofl at profile 'UFO Landing' Mystro. Great review as always, what camera do you use?


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you. I am using the new Lumix FZ150k. I love it.


----------



## hamilton314 (Apr 27, 2008)

That is by far, the best review I have ever read and watched.
Fantastic job.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you. It's easy to be passionate about a great product.



hamilton314 said:


> That is by far, the best review I have ever read and watched.
> Fantastic job.


----------

